# Live plants + UGF



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey, I have a 55g with a UGF, people say theysuck but it works for me, but anyway, will live plants work with it? Logic says no, but I've never tried them.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

If you'd let me in on what UGF means







, I´d try letting you in on an opnion.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

UGF=under gravel filter


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

well it depends if your planing to get plants which have complex root sistems it will go all around your ugf this will mess the flow of water trough the substrate. under gravel filterization is not recomended cause as the once the bottom sand start to age, it will no longer be efficent as a filter media.

however UGF is good for the begining stages of a fully planted aquarium, why? because it brings oxiginated water tru the substrate and to the roots. this will also evens out the tempreture between the substrate and the water (for difficult plants ) the even tempreture improves growth in your plants early stages...however this will only bring you closer to problems in the future when all the roots start to grow.

if your planing not to change your set up by all means UGF can be used however if your going to aquascape and leave it like that hmmm i donnno... i say bad idea.

good luck with it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree...it's a bad idea...if you wanna water circulation for the roots put an undergravel heating cable instead....

Jim


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I agree...it's a bad idea...if you wanna water circulation for the roots put an undergravel heating cable instead....
> 
> Jim


 thats right heating cable.... makes the nutriens from the bottom rise


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks, so is planting a 6.5g tank a good idea?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

RBPFan said:


> Thanks, so is planting a 6.5g tank a good idea?


 why not if you have sufficent light and substrate and co2 and all the rest the plant needs theres isnt nothing wrong with planting a 6.5 gallon tank....

show us some pics when your done :laugh:


----------

